# Game Related Graffiti



## T-hug (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok today I went to town to pick up my broken PS2 and noticed a familiar face on the town hall in Chester town centre (England UK):










After posting my pics on IRC, DaRk_ViVi went and took this pic from a place near him in Italy:





It made we wonder if anymore of you have any graffiti by you that is game related, or game inspired?
Please post it here if you do as I'm very interested in the influence the characters have on people, its not everyday you see Mario on your local town hall lol.

PLEASE don't go graffiti your local street just to take a pic!!!


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 6, 2007)

Mine is from Asti (Italy) near the centre of town.


----------



## xflash (Feb 6, 2007)

ya iv got that little black creature from futurama on a street soccer court on the out skirts of town thought i don't have any pics


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Feb 7, 2007)

Actually in Turino (Torino, near here) i saw some Futurama/Simpsons graffiti, but they are not game related.


----------



## Little (Feb 7, 2007)

thats so cool lol!
at the urban games at clapham common london a few years ago, there were a few game related ones on the art/graffiti walls there! like the guys who do the proper really intense spray paintings!


----------



## rest0re (Feb 8, 2007)

ill look for images later...


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 9, 2007)

This guy does stuff all over the world, he went round in the middle of the night not long ago doing a pacman ghost, the dig dug guy and a few space invaders in Newcastle, UK near me.

http://www.space-invaders.com/

(Dunno if you'd count them as graffiti, they're mosaics using little tiles)

Newcastle shots:


----------



## Julee (Feb 10, 2007)

When I was living in New Brunswick, there was a bunch of kids spraying Triforces on those big cement road blocks, very shody, not really triangles so much as blotches....I would take a picture but thats now a 6 hour drive from where I am.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey those mosaics are pretty cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never seen that before, it's a nice idea.

No good graffiti around here, just chav kids writing their names on the bus stops in black marker pen. Kinda sad really.


----------

